# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خواهشا کمک کنید بهترین رشته دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور

## EhsanD

*سلام دوستان ممنونم که کمک میکنید

میخواستم ببینم که بهترین رشته ای که تو داشگاه آزاد اسلامی میشه خوندش چیه؟ که هم بازار کار خوبی داشته باشه؟ هم حقوقش نسبت به بقیه رشته هاش بهتر باشه 
ممنون میشم 
اگر آزاد نداره پیام نور چی؟ همچین رشته ای داره ؟ کدومش بهتره؟

خواهشا همگی کمک کنید

؟*

----------


## raha..

اول اینکه شما رشته دبیرستانتون چی هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دوم اینکه به چه رشته ای علاقه دارید؟؟؟؟

----------


## EhsanD

*من تجربی هستم

راستش علاقه زیاد برام مهم نیست بیشتر بازار کار و درامد مهمه میخواستم بین این دوتا دانشگاه یکی رو انتخاب کنم*

----------


## shaahin

> *من تجربی هستم
> 
> راستش علاقه زیاد برام مهم نیست بیشتر بازار کار و درامد مهمه میخواستم بین این دوتا دانشگاه یکی رو انتخاب کنم*


دوست عزیز از اونجایی که شما تجربی هستید پر واضحه که رشته های علوم پزشکی در حال حاضر بهترین بازار کار رو تا چندین سال آینده در کشور دارند و کسی که توانایی و قدرت و قبولی در یکی از این رشته ها رو داشته باشه تا حدود زیادی میتونه از نظر بازار کار آینده خیال خودشو راحت کنه و این رشته ها در دانشگاه پیام نور به طور کلی وجود ندارند ، به غیر این رشته ها شما دیگه باید به علاقه و تواناییهاتون نگاه کنید و از اونجایی هم که دانشگاه آزاد بدون کنکور هم رشته های مهندسی برمیداره حتی با وجود این که تجربی هستید هم میتونید یکی از این رشته ها رو انتخاب کنید...

----------


## EhsanD

*من با اینکه تجربی هستم اما به پزشکی علاقه ندارم واسه همین میخوام برم دانشگاه آزاد یا پیام نور.

واسه همین میخوام بدونم کدوم دانشگاه یا کدوم رشته از اینها بهترین بازار کار رو داره*؟

----------


## EhsanD

Up

----------


## raha..

مهندسی ژنتیک و مهندسی پزشکی خوبن
پیام نور بهتر از آزاده 
البته دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات آزاد در حد سراسریه

----------


## EhsanD

*این دو رشته ای رو که گفتیید پیام نور داره ؟ یا فقط آزاد؟ 
بعد با مدرک این رشته ها کجا شاغل میشن?*

----------


## raha..

فکر میکنم(مطمئن نیستم) هر2 دانشگاه داشته باشه...
خیلی جاها....

----------


## pouyasadeghi

پیام نوره رشته های مرتبط با رشته تجربی نداره فقط زیست شناسی داره و اینکه مهندسی پزشکی و ژنتیک رو ازاد داره

----------


## EhsanD

*به نظر شما این دو رشته ژنتیک و پزشکی که میگید بهترین هستن آیا رشته های سختین یعنی در حد پزشکی عموم سختن؟!؟*

----------


## raha..

> *به نظر شما این دو رشته ژنتیک و پزشکی که میگید بهترین هستن آیا رشته های سختین یعنی در حد پزشکی عموم سختن؟!؟*


من نخوندمشون واسه همین نمیتونم در مورد درجه سختیشون نظر بدم اما به هر حال هرکاری سختی خودشو داره
اما از بقیه رشته های تجربی بهترن مطمئن باش

----------

